# Clunking sound. Bottom Bracket?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

While a century ride puts a lot of wear and tear on a bike, I started hearing a loud clunking sound when pedaling; more pronounced when standing, though still noticeable when seated. I stopped and put some weight down on each crank and couldn't make the sound. I put my weight into the handlebars and couldn't make the sound (my last creaking was the bars, but this sound more of a clunk). 

The chain ring bolts are tight. The pedals are tight. I pulled the chain off the ring and turned the cranks -- the bottom bracket _sounds_ smooth, no grinding sound.

Now, all that said, the chain (even though lubed before the ride) was excessively dry at the end of today's trek. Also, it's got close to 3000 miles on it. But I clean and lube it and the entire drive train after every ride. And the chain checker shows it is still in good condition, not overly stretched.

I hate these mystery sounds. 

What else should I check?


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Brainstorming:

Loose headset? Loose quick release skewers? Lateral play in the bottom bracket? bottle cage? Seat bag?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

If the rear derailleur hanger is removable, check that. If the bolts are even slightly loose, you can get a noise like the one you are describing.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Wood Devil said:


> While a century ride puts a lot of wear and tear on a bike, I started hearing a loud clunking sound when pedaling; more pronounced when standing, though still noticeable when seated. I stopped and put some weight down on each crank and couldn't make the sound. I put my weight into the handlebars and couldn't make the sound (my last creaking was the bars, but this sound more of a clunk).
> 
> The chain ring bolts are tight. The pedals are tight. I pulled the chain off the ring and turned the cranks -- the bottom bracket _sounds_ smooth, no grinding sound.
> 
> ...


Been there done that. I had a clunk that I could actually feel in my left foot, only when I soft pedaled. I checked almost everything. Swapped out a few parts I had with others to check. Lubed and torqued the chain ring bolts. Didn't pull the bottom bracket or cranks, that was going to be the very last resort. Anyway I measured my chain with a ruler, and it was almost 1/16" over the the 12 in mark. I changed the chain and the clunk was gone. Mind you the chain shifted fine and the new chain didn't skip on the cogs. I wished I had swapped out the chain first, but it certainly didn't feel like a chain problem.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd narrow things to the BB _area_ only if the sounds repeatedly comes from the same exact point of your stroke, which has been the case for me currently.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it doing it when you stop pedaling and then start up again? If so, check the freehub. That's where my problem was. Spring was weak. Replaced the spring and pawls, works great now. 

I would definitely check that before tearing into the bottom bracket.

Skewers make more of a creaking sound (had that problem too), freehub makes a pronounced "clunk".


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I had a clunk show up a while ago. It was my rear quick release that my stupid butt had incorrectly installed. 

Other than that, what kinda of crank/BB are you using? Is it old school taper, slightly less old school splined, or one of the newer external BB? 

On the newer external ones i have seen them loosen up a little and clunk a bit. 

Bill


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

crossracer said:


> Other than that, what kinda of crank/BB are you using? Is it old school taper, slightly less old school splined, or one of the newer external BB?
> 
> On the newer external ones i have seen them loosen up a little and clunk a bit.
> 
> Bill


BB30 w/FSA Gossamer crankset. 

I've changed the pedals (not it); tugged on both crank arms (no play); pulled the seat post entirely out (still makes noise); checked the bars (nope) ... All bolts are tight.

Standing in place and pedaling backwards, I get a creaking pop at the bottom of each turn, when my weight is more into each side. But it's not the loud clunk I was hearing yesterday. I didn't get a chance to bring it out for a short test run today, so we'll see tomorrow. 

Worse comes to worse, I'm might just bring it over to the LBS and have them pull out the BB and regrease. I only got the bike in May ... this can't be a worn parts issue.

Except for the chain.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a clunk after just few hundred miles into a newly installed crank and BB. Pulled it, regreased everything, reinstalled. The noise went away for about 2 years. It came back, I repeated the pull and regrease. Silent once again.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Wood Devil said:


> BB30 w/FSA Gossamer crankset.
> 
> I've changed the pedals (not it); tugged on both crank arms (no play); pulled the seat post entirely out (still makes noise); checked the bars (nope) ... All bolts are tight.
> 
> ...


Grease the point where the quick release skewers contact the dropouts on the rear axle. Just a thin even coat, and then clamp the skewers down nice and tight. 

This fixes far more issues than you could imagine, even when the problem seems like it couldn't be coming from the rear. 

Another think that often makes a clear "clunk" sound is a loose cassette, but unless you have removed the cassette lately I doubt that is the issue.


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

Wood Devil said:


> While a century ride puts a lot of wear and tear on a bike, I started hearing a loud clunking sound when pedaling; more pronounced when standing, though still noticeable when seated. I stopped and put some weight down on each crank and couldn't make the sound. I put my weight into the handlebars and couldn't make the sound (my last creaking was the bars, but this sound more of a clunk).





Wood Devil said:


> BB30 w/FSA Gossamer crankset.


I just fixed a very similar issue with my CAAD9 (BB30 w/ FSA Gossamer). As soon as I pulled the crank arms the issue was pretty clear. It's was outer plate/shield that protects the bearings. There is a lot of slop between the OD of that plate and the ID of the BB30 hole in the frame. It can slip up and down making the click sound. Mine was most noticeable when the drive side crank was at 1 o'clock down to 5 o'clock. I could make it click while not pedaling if I tweaked it just right, but not all the time. I greased up that plate, the ID of the bearings, the bearing surface on the crank shaft and torqued everything back down. A 23 mile ride shows that I may have solved it. I'll wait another 50 or so before declaring victory.

HTH


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've ran into this problem with the FSA BB30's before. 

Pull the crank. grease everything. Grease the inside of the spindle where the non-driveside crank arm attaches. Torque to spec - 45-55 Nm.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

FYI there is a recall on that crank...check your serial number to see if yours is one that was recalled - FSA Gossamer crank recall


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

locustfist said:


> FYI there is a recall on that crank...check your serial number to see if yours is one that was recalled - FSA Gossamer crank recall


My serial # starts with CL, so hopefully I'm in the clear, on that.

But the crank arms are solid; there is no play in the arms, no noise.

I'm wondering if the worn chain can cause the clunking sound.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

80% of the creaking bikes that come in to the shop don't have the cassette lockring reefed down tight enough. Those things need to be on there really, really tight to prevent the cogs from creaking against each other.

Chains don't cause creaking.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Wood Devil,

Have you figured out this problem yet, curious what is causing your "clunking". I still say pull off the freehub and check spring(s) and pawls. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Pull the Bottom Bracket.
I had a clunk or tic or whatever ya want to call it that I could feel in my right pedal. I could detect no play or slop anywhere in the drivetrain. When I pulled the BB the right bearing was shot. 
Pulling the BB isn't much more difficult than changeing the chain and cassette.


----------

